# Algae Problems... Looking for advice



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Hey everybody,

So I have a 1 month old 5g planted tank that I am currently having algae problems with. I am using a Phillips 9W Spiral 'daylight' bulb, with diy C02 and dosing weekly (just started last week) with Seachem Flourish.

Now I think I know where the problems stemmed. Two days after putting in all the plants, I left for 2 weeks over the holidays. Because I didn't want my plants to die, I left the lights on. I know an excess of light can grow algae, so I am thinking that's where this all started. However, I have now been back for just under a week and the tank has been getting normal hours of light (~8-10 hours). In that small time frame, the algae has not died (kind of expected), but has actually still been growing like crazy. I have seen noticeable growth 

What should I do? I can't increase C02 levels because I have an otto and 4-5 cherries that I don't want to die. I have heard dosing with excel can fix it. I have also heard of doing a 'blackout' but am worried that will take my plants down with the algae.

Thoughts?

Here is the algae, btw. Sorry the pictures are of such crummy quality:









You can see it is smothering the weeping moss and has just started moving on to the glosso... Not cool lol.









In this one you can see the threads of it. Wasn't sure if it was all just thread algae because like in the photo above, there are parts without threads.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks kind of like blue green algae. cyano bacteria. two things normally associated with this. Low NO3 and or low O2 level/water circulation. Increase surface agitation, do a large vacuum of the blue green algae I am not sure how heavily planted this tank is so not sure if NO3 is needed or not.

Not sure what the other algae is. If this is thread algae, then usually too much iron. If this is staghorn algae, then a sudden changed in water parameter relate to organic form of N or P.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

EDGE said:


> Looks kind of like blue green algae. cyano bacteria. two things normally associated with this. Low NO3 and or low O2 level/water circulation. Increase surface agitation, do a large vacuum of the blue green algae I am not sure how heavily planted this tank is so not sure if NO3 is needed or not.
> 
> Not sure what the other algae is. If this is thread algae, then usually too much iron. If this is staghorn algae, then a sudden changed in water parameter relate to organic form of N or P.


I can increase surface agitation. My drop checker says my C02 levels are just right, so I guess my only other option is to increase circulation. I am not sure what my nitrate levels are at as I don't have the test kit for that, but if it's really necessary I can go get one.

This tank is relatively well planted. And I am unable to vacuum up the algae b/c I am using the fluorite sand and it just takes all the sand with it.

I don't think it's staghorn, looks more like thread to me.

Would you recommend I overdose with excel?

Thanks for your help


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

O2.. not CO2. oxygen Good circulation with good surface movement should reduced the cyano. 

I am not sure if excel has an affect on thread algae. Someone who uses excel will be better at answering this for you. Are you adding flourish or any Iron supplement? Try cutting back on dosing Iron.


----------



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

Treat with Chemiclean. I had the same thing and cleared up after two treatments. Each treatment is 48 hours, followed by a water change and then retreated. Worked great. Tank is nice and clean now and the water no longer stinks.

Have a great day


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

EDGE said:


> O2.. not CO2. oxygen Good circulation with good surface movement should reduced the cyano.
> 
> I am not sure if excel has an affect on thread algae. Someone who uses excel will be better at answering this for you. Are you adding flourish or any Iron supplement? Try cutting back on dosing Iron.


Ok I will get on that, thank you 

I am adding Flourish. I will cut down on how much I add (though the problem did begin before I began adding Flourish...)

Will chemiclean hurt my plants in any way? Or the fish/shrimp, for that matter?

Thanks!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Emily said:


> Will chemiclean hurt my plants in any way? Or the fish/shrimp, for that matter?
> 
> Thanks!


I am interested to know if you have tried this? I have cyano in my FW tank and have seen chemi clean for saltwater tanks, is it ok for fresh as well?


----------



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

I used it in my freshwater tank and it cleaned up my cyano. It can be used in both fresh and saltwater tanks, just follow the instructions. I lost only one fish, but I am unsure if it was related to the Chemiclean. All my plants are fine.

Have a great day

Rob.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

You should get a timer for your light so you don't have to worry about it even whey you're home.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Just to update anyone interested...

I manually picked out as much of the algae as I could (wasn't a lot lol), then did a blackout for 2 and a half days. All the algae was gone when I took the cover off the tank. Since then, I drastically reduced my hours of light to about 9 hours from the original 14+. I also have a better water movement system on the tank, the water is being circulated much more and is better aerated. It has now been about 2 weeks and I am no longer having algae problems. It is still early days so it may come back but so far so good 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Thumbs up to no chemical use


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. I was just going to post up about the blackout being the best route if you can avoid chemicals. Just keep an eye out in case you haven't totally solved the root cause.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Emily said:


> Just to update anyone interested...
> 
> I manually picked out as much of the algae as I could (wasn't a lot lol), then did a blackout for 2 and a half days. All the algae was gone when I took the cover off the tank. Since then, I drastically reduced my hours of light to about 9 hours from the original 14+. I also have a better water movement system on the tank, the water is being circulated much more and is better aerated. It has now been about 2 weeks and I am no longer having algae problems. It is still early days so it may come back but so far so good
> 
> Thanks again for all your help.


I just saw this...good thing you didnt try chemiclean or your shrimp would be gonners....

be careful with adding any chemicals to your tank, remember shrimps are far more sensitive than fish!!!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the update Emily


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

tang daddy said:


> I just saw this...good thing you didnt try chemiclean or your shrimp would be gonners....
> 
> be careful with adding any chemicals to your tank, remember shrimps are far more sensitive than fish!!!


I just came across this reply and needed to respond to this false information. Chemiclean is an unfortunate name - there are NO chemicals in it. Although they don't list what it contains - proprietary info - it is actually enzyme based. That means it's a naturally based product. It is from the waste treatment technology. It is harmless to wildlife since similar products are used in mass quantities in large quantities of water ponds outside.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

There are several similar products as Chemiclean but none of the manufacturers list the ingredients. However, there was a study of Blue Exit done and at 100x the normal dose, no fish were lost.


Toxicity study


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

I have read on other forums that Chemiclean in Hydrogen Peroxide.

AquaAddict


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Again I'll have to disagree with that statement. Hydrogen peroxide can be used to treat BGA but Chemiclean is not H2O2. It is an enzyme. The package recommends that an airstone should be used because as the enzyme works, oxygen is DEPLETED from the water - exactly the opposite from H2O2.


----------



## Me_and_rai (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for the update regarding the blackout success, I have never tried a blackout yet but have considered it a number of times it's encouraging to hear a success story.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

That isnt cyno. Cyno carpets. Its does not grow hair strands. Most people use E.M. Erythromycin fish medicen to get rid of cyno. Ive used it before and it works great when following the instructions. 9hrs is still a lot of light. 1 month after setup andbhaving issues like this you deffinitly didnt start the tank off right. Just my 2 cents


----------

